# Solved: hijack this log



## harbour151 (Apr 24, 2007)

I recently had a bout with TR\Vundo.DLM. virus. I have ran the vundo repair tool that you have posted. It seems to have worked, however i would like to make sure. attached is a copy of my latest hijackthis log.

Your help will be greatly appreciated!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:53:58 PM, on 24/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\mw\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mystart.incredimail.com/english
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1557B435-8242-4686-9AA3-9265BF7525A4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\alowggal.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {25F15E04-3FF1-489A-811E-9784554E8696} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmkjk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanzarL2007] "C:\DOCUME~1\mw\LOCALS~1\Temp\{B13F494D-2FC2-4586-A6E5-293910BD921D}\{D1DA2BA7-2592-4036-9BB2-DCCABDE8DC1A}\..\..\L2007tmp\Setup.exe" /SETUP:"/l0x0009"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1171325942750
O16 - DPF: {F5D98C43-DB16-11CF-8ECA-0000C0FD59C7} (ActiveCGM Control) - http://bombardier1.intercerve.com:443/ActiveCGM/acgm.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtuvtsp - vtuvtsp.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1557B435-8242-4686-9AA3-9265BF7525A4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\alowggal.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {25F15E04-3FF1-489A-811E-9784554E8696} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmkjk.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanzarL2007] "C:\DOCUME~1\mw\LOCALS~1\Temp\{B13F494D-2FC2-4586-A6E5-293910BD921D}\{D1DA2BA7-2592-4036-9BB2-DCCABDE8DC1A}\..\..\L2007tmp\Setup.exe" /SETUP:"/l0x0009"
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtuvtsp - vtuvtsp.dll (file missing)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Download this tool to your desktop:
http://www.uploads.ejvindh.net/rootchk.exe
Run the program. After a short time a logfile will turn up. Copy the contents of the log into the thread.

Notice: Some security-programs prevent the creation of dummy drivers with certain names. This may cause false positives. If the log of rootchk contains a lot of hidden drivers, you may want to turn of your security programs while rootchk is scanning (you should then unhook your network connection as well)

Download ComboFix from *Here* or *Here* to your Desktop. 

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and a *HiJackthis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall*


----------



## harbour151 (Apr 24, 2007)

First off, thanx for taking the time to help. Here are the logs that you have asked for.

********************************* ROOTCHK-(25-04-07)-LOG, by ejvindh
25/05/2007 16:53:08.40

The rootkits that are detected by this tool were not found.

********************************* ROOTCHK-LOG-end

catchme 0.3.657 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-05-25 16:53:08
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

C:\Documents and Settings\mw\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\[email protected]\DFSR\Staging\CS{22843FBB-CCB2-B5E2-8936-9F84988847C9}\01\10-{22843FBB-CCB2-B5E2-8936-9F84988847C9}-v1-{93064703-F0D9-45C6-93AC-A14FBE3E4037}-v10-Downloaded.frx:{59828bbb-3f72-4c1b-a420-b51ad66eb5d3}.XPRESS 8 bytes hidden from API

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 1

"mw" - 07-05-25 17:00:08 Service Pack 2 
ComboFix 07-04-25.4V - Running from: "C:\Documents and Settings\mw\Desktop\"

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\DOCUME~1\mw\Desktop.\internet explorer.lnk

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-04-25 to 2007-05-25 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-05-24 18:23 d--------	C:\VundoFix Backups
2007-05-22 23:15	43,584	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avipbb.sys
2007-05-22 23:15	28,352	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ssmdrv.sys
2007-05-22 23:15 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-05-22 19:06	859740	---hs----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtwa.bak1
2007-04-17 22:38	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\msn messenger
2007-04-17 21:25	147456	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\jj.exe
2007-04-12 17:15	4212	---h-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\zllictbl.dat
2007-04-12 16:37	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\incredimail
2007-04-07 15:13	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\desktopfun
2007-04-03 00:40	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\yahoo!
2007-04-03 00:10	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\google
2007-03-17 09:43	292864	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
2007-03-09 01:02	75512	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\zllsputility.exe
2007-03-09 01:01	1087216	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\zpeng24.dll
2007-03-08 11:36	577536	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll
2007-03-08 11:36	40960	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mf3216.dll
2007-03-08 11:36	281600	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
2007-03-08 09:47	1843584	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
2007-02-12 14:14	62	--ahs----	C:\DOCUME~1\mw\APPLIC~1\desktop.ini

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}	C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
{72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E}	C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}	c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"BCMSMMSG"="BCMSMMSG.exe"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.5.0_11\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Ahead\\Lib\\NeroCheck.exe"
"GrooveMonitor"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GrooveMonitor.exe\""
"NvMediaCenter"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit"
"ZoneAlarm Client"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Zone Labs\\ZoneAlarm\\zlclient.exe\""
"avgnt"="\"C:\\Program Files\\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\\avgnt.exe\" /min"
"RegistryMechanic"=""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"swg"="C:\\Program Files\\Google\\GoogleToolbarNotifier\\1.2.1128.5462\\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
"MsnMsgr"="\"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\MsnMsgr.Exe\" /background"
"BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Ahead\\Lib\\NMBgMonitor.exe\""
"IncrediMail"="C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe /c"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shellexecutehooks]
"{B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD}"="Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook"

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa
Authentication Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ msv1_0\0\0
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos\0msv1_0\0schannel\0wdigest\0\0
Notification Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ scecli\0\0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost]
LocalService	REG_MULTI_SZ Alerter\0WebClient\0LmHosts\0RemoteRegistry\0upnphost\0SSDPSRV\0\0
NetworkService	REG_MULTI_SZ DnsCache\0\0
rpcss	REG_MULTI_SZ RpcSs\0\0
imgsvc	REG_MULTI_SZ StiSvc\0\0
termsvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ TermService\0\0
HTTPFilter	REG_MULTI_SZ HTTPFilter\0\0
DcomLaunch	REG_MULTI_SZ DcomLaunch\0TermService\0\0

********************************************************************

catchme 0.3.660 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-05-25 17:01:55
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 0

********************************************************************

Completion time: 07-05-25 17:02:02
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 07-05-25 17:02

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:06:51 PM, on 25/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\mw\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mystart.incredimail.com/english
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1171325942750
O16 - DPF: {F5D98C43-DB16-11CF-8ECA-0000C0FD59C7} (ActiveCGM Control) - http://bombardier1.intercerve.com:443/ActiveCGM/acgm.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

Thx again. MW


----------



## harbour151 (Apr 24, 2007)

oh, and the virus vundo is still present. Atleast that's what my AV says.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click *OK*.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log.

Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. 
In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the Scan for Vundo button." when VundoFix appears at reboot.


----------



## harbour151 (Apr 24, 2007)

just ran vundofix and it came up with nothing, I think that I made a mistake about there still being vundo on my computer. Sorry about that. here is another hijackthis log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:34:00 PM, on 25/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\mw\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mystart.incredimail.com/english
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1171325942750
O16 - DPF: {F5D98C43-DB16-11CF-8ECA-0000C0FD59C7} (ActiveCGM Control) - http://bombardier1.intercerve.com:443/ActiveCGM/acgm.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

Thx, and sorry about the confusion.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

That's ok, better safe than sorry! 

Is everything ok now?


----------



## harbour151 (Apr 24, 2007)

yes everything appears to be good. Is there anything else that I should do? Such as, erase all my restore points? I just want to make sure that its all gone. Is my hijackthis log clean now? 

Again I would like to thank you for you're time and patience it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## harbour151 (Apr 24, 2007)

one more thing, when I first recieved this virus, I noticed that when I tried to access my online banking the browser would say that there was a security certificate problem, then it listed probable causes like this one,

"Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server. "

This problem still exists, do you think that its part of the virus? should I be able to ignore this message safely? 

Thx, I really hate to trouble you as I'm sure you have better things to do than to fix my computer.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Check the date and time on your computer and make sure it's set properly.

You can remove all of the tools I requested you to load and their associated files and folders.

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware:


 On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
 Click Properties. 
 Click the System Restore tab. 
 Check Turn off System Restore. 
 Click Apply, and then click OK. 
 Restart the computer. 

To create a new restore point: 

Start go to All Programs 
Accessories, System Tools and select System Restore. 
In the System Restore wizard, select "Create a restore point" and follow the instructions provided.

Here are some additional links for you to check out.

Secunia software inspector & update checker

Good free tools and advice on how to tighten your security settings.

Security Help Tools


----------

